# Network Card not detected after windows 7 installation !



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

Recently I dual-booted my PC from Windows XP(On which the LAN card was working and i was able to access the internet) to Windows 7.Then i formated the drive on which WinXP was installed. Sometime later i noticed that the LAN card *(Atheros A8151 PCI-E Ethernet Controller)* was not working i went into the adapter settings in network control in the control panel and there was no adapter. i checked the device manager and there was no option called NETWORK ADAPTERS. I called ASUS helpline but they couldn't solve the problem.
*Now I'm stuck without INTERNET *
*PLEASE HELP !!!!*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you downloaded and installed the drivers for xp and windows 7 from the asus website
whats the exact model of the asus

where did you get the windows 7 OS from 
did you check compatibility for windows 7
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

Just install the latest drivers for it - download them from here:
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=50&system=5


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Best to get drivers for integrated devices from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's site when they are available. If Asus doesn't have Windows 7 drivers for your machine try the Vista drivers and only then go to the device manufacturer's site.


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Best to get drivers for integrated devices from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's site when they are available. If Asus doesn't have Windows 7 drivers for your machine try the Vista drivers and only then go to the device manufacturer's site.


That seem not to be an integrated device - it is a PCI-E card called Atheros A8151 PCI-E Ethernet Controller as like here:
http://drivers.awdit.com/atheros/atheros-ar8151-pci-e-gigabit-ethernet-controller/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're right, *EasycapExpertti*.  However, the "Controller" part of the name (instead of "adapter" or "card") makes me think that possibly the motherboard or PC manufacturer may have modified the driver if it came already installed on the computer. I think that the small effort to check those sites first is well worth it.


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

motherboard ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 
processor Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5700 @ 3.00 GHz (2 CPUs) ~ 3.0 GHz
BIOS Ver: 08.00.14
32-bit


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

EasycapExpertii the link and the model number is correct

and the link u gave in ur first post i downloaded the file its zipped so i extracted it in the setup directory of the driver of the lan card still when i open the setup and error message comes stating : "*Installer can't find Atheros AR81Family ethernet controller on your system*"


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure that the ethernet controller is not disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

In the BIOS Under *Onboard Devices Configuration 
Onboard Gigabit LAN [Enabled]
*under that

*Onboard LAN Boot ROM [Disabled]
*under that

*Serial Port1 Address [3F8/IRQ4]*
if i click on serial port..... the options following options come
*Disabled
3F8/IRQ4
2F8/IRQ3
3E8/IRQ4
2E8/IRQ3
*


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

Go to Device Manager's Network Adapters and look at if You can find that adapter from there with and error mark - the name is probably for example "Generic Adapter" or something like that. Try to update it via Device Manager - right click on it and from the menu Properties/Driver/Update Driver/Browser my computer/Let me pick.../Have Disk and pick up those files which You have downloaded. You can also try to find the driver from the Compatible list of Win7 from that same page (untick Show Compatible Hardware) - there is several alternatives of Atheros and Atheros Communications Inc. I didn't find from them model A8151, but there was a few generic drivers which You can try and test also Atheros AR8131 and Atheros L1 drivers.


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

i7andgravity said:


> In the BIOS Under *Onboard Devices Configuration
> Onboard Gigabit LAN [Enabled]
> *


*
Check also if You have workable LAN connector on Your motherboard - perhaps You need not to use Atheros PCI-E LAN card at all.*


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

Yes - Your motherboard seem to have integrated LAN:









Here You can download the drivers from the site of Asus:
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5G41T-M+LX3

There seem to be also the drivers for Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Ethernet Controller V1.0.0.33 for Windows 32/64bit 7


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

what is integrated LAN ??? the website u gave is d same plaace frm where i downloaded the drivers ...


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

EasycapExpertii did whatever u tld 2 do Still not working ... in the TROUBLESHOOTER an error comes *The Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit EthernetController (NDIS 6.20) adapter is experiencing driver or hardware-related problems NOT FIXED*


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

In the *Device Manager *under the network adapters *Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit EthernetController (NDIS 6.20)* and an error mark (yellow triangle with an exclamation mark) when i try 2 update the driver it says connot find the driver


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

in device manager device status : *This device cannot start. (Code 10)*


----------



## i7andgravity (Jun 2, 2012)

if i roll back driver the name changes to *Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter*


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

i7andgravity said:


> what is integrated LAN ??? the website u gave is d same plaace frm where i downloaded the drivers ...


Integrated means that it is built on the motherboard and it is not a separate add-on card.


----------



## EasycapExpertti (May 30, 2012)

i7andgravity said:


> In the *Device Manager *under the network adapters *Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit EthernetController (NDIS 6.20)* and an error mark (yellow triangle with an exclamation mark) when i try 2 update the driver it says connot find the driver


Download the drivers from Asus site (Select OS -> Win7 32bit/LAN):
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5G41T-M+LX3
This one is the newest version:
Atheros PCI-E Ethernet Controller V1.0.2.43 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit---(WHQL).
File Size	
5,33 (MBytes)	2011.09.14 update

Download from there also the drivers for the motherboard chipset and install them before those LAN drivers.
This one:
Version 9.1.1.1019	
Description	Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.1.1.1019 for Windows 32/64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit Windows 7.(WHQL)
File Size	
5,71 (MBytes)	2009.09.18 update


----------

